# Colour Identification Help?



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2013)

So I received this DD today, magnificent, sweet bird! And I'm uncertain of colour, and even gender. Can anyone properly identify this colour morph for me? I'm fairly new to DD's.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Looks like a male*

From the large eye ring, it looks like a male to me. Here's a male Diamond Dove I had years ago and you can see his prominant eye ring:









As for the color, it might be an Ochre. Try looking at the photos on this web site:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/DDColors/diamonddovecolors.htm


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2013)

Lefty07 said:


> From the large eye ring, it looks like a male to me. Here's a male Diamond Dove I had years ago and you can see his prominant eye ring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help! When I received it I was told it was female, and it's soft, high-pitched coos, smaller size, and temperament when compared with my confirmed males all seemed to point toward it being female; however, neither of the males will tolerate its presence. Only my female will, yet they've shown no interest in each other.









This one's the female. I'm not sure of her pattern mutation either. Her eye cerre appears quite a bit bigger in the photo than in person.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's another picture w/o flash.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the color may be called OCHER.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The Sex*

I was only guessing as to the sex. Some populations of Diamonds (male and female) seem to have more prominant eye rings than others - so it could well be a female. Time will tell, if you end up with eggs - though single female Diamonds seem less likely to lay "blank" (unfertilized) eggs than female Ringnecks.

In your new photo, it looks more like a female to me.


----------

